# How to go back to Generic?



## nielsk (Apr 27, 2017)

I have several systems with a custom kernel and world (a minimized world would be more correct I think). 
What would be the best way to move back to GENERIC, so that I can update my systems with freebsd-update?

I found a thread from 9.x times but that didn't really seem conclusive and maybe things changed since then.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2017)

This is why the FreeBSD instructions for using a custom kernel involve you copying -GENERIC kernconf and renaming it for your custom build.
That way you can easily switch back to the original -GENERIC.
Simply recompile with kernconf=GENERIC
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html

I believe that freebsd-update will update the -GENERIC kernel even if not in use.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 27, 2017)

From the official documentation:

_"However, freebsd-update will detect and update the GENERIC kernel if /boot/GENERIC exists, even if it is not the current running kernel of the system."_

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html


----------

